# Losing Faith: 2 Who Did and 2 Who Didn’t



## caddy (Apr 27, 2007)

Losing Faith: How Scholarship Affects Scholars
http://www.bib-arch.org/bswb_BAR/bswbba3302f3.html 

http://www.bib-arch.org/bswb_BAR/bswbba3302f3.html


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 27, 2007)

That's looks fascinating Steven. Thanks for posting. I hope I can find the time to read it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2007)

Bart Ehrman was my NT religion professor at UNC-Chapel Hill. Still praying for him.


----------



## Dwimble (Apr 27, 2007)

So much for the "Biblical" in the Biblical Archaeology Society. What a terribly poor selection for the "Christian" who didn't lose his faith. He admits that his "faith" is based entirely on experience and existentialism and that he doesn't believe in a literal resurrection of Jesus...it is just a metaphor. Ugh. So sad to see.

But thanks very much for providing the link. To me it is a very good illustration of "professing to be wise, they became fools," and it is an opportunity to pray for four (probably) lost men.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 27, 2007)

4 non-believers--2 honest, 2 delusional


----------



## caddy (Apr 27, 2007)

Absolutely. I noticed the same thing when I read it....

If Christ be NOT risen, then our faith is in Vain.





Dwimble said:


> So much for the "Biblical" in the Biblical Archaeology Society. What a terribly poor selection for the "Christian" who didn't lose his faith. He admits that his "faith" is based entirely on experience and existentialism and that he doesn't believe in a literal resurrection of Jesus...it is just a metaphor. Ugh. So sad to see.
> 
> But thanks very much for providing the link. To me it is a very good illustration of "professing to be wise, they became fools," and it is an opportunity to pray for four (probably) lost men.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 27, 2007)

seems to me that those who lost their faith placed their faith in their own intelligence.

I am often tempted in this same way but the reality of Jesus being a historical figure having 12 real apostles that preferred to be stoned and killed than deny Jesus did it for me.

Because of Jesus (the real historical figure), I accept fully the Bible.

Archaeology and other such all take a back seat.


----------



## Dwimble (Apr 27, 2007)

caddy said:


> Absolutely. I noticed the same thing when I read it....
> 
> If Christ be NOT risen, then our faith is in Vain.


Yeah, I guess that faithful Baptist preacher dismisses that verse just like he dismisses all the other versus about the resurrection. I also found it interesting that it pretty much went without saying that all four of them casually dismissed any thought of the scriptures actually being inerrant.

To me that article left the impression that scholarship will lead you to the conclusion that the claims of the Bible aren't true, but if you still have faith then it must be based merely on existentialism...because there is certainly no empirical, literal, or even philosophical evidence for there actually being a living God. Very very sad.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 27, 2007)

The Christian's Path to Atheism


1 Presuppose the idea that I can substantially understand or judge the verity of all things.

2 Accept the idea current accumulated evidentiary experience and knowledge are the best true measure of all things.

3 Accept the idea that the interpretation of natural circumstantial evidence of past events by non-Christian skeptics is interpreted correctly.

4 Accept the proposition that I am open to the idea I can be dissuaded from my faith through doubt.

5 Reject the Holy Spirit

6 Reject Scripture.

7 Reject Christ.

8 Reject Faith.

9 Reject God.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> 4 non-believers--2 honest, 2 delusional



 

That was sad to read.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Apr 27, 2007)

Yea, I feel bad for those baptists attending Strange's services every week.

This shows what the world values as these men were described at the beginning of the article with ... leading, prominent, America’s best-known and most widely quoted, instead of ... lost and repressing the truth ... etc.


----------



## Dwimble (Apr 27, 2007)

Kenneth_Murphy said:


> Yea, I feel bad for those baptists attending Strange's services every week...


Well, fortunately in the interview he says he doesn't have a church...he just marries and buries people occasionally (bury more than marry). Of course that makes it unlikely he has much to offer those marrying or burying, but that's another topic.


----------

